# Sony SVR-2000 series 1 Universal CD Upgrade



## ALSaul_2000 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have recent purchased the Universal CD from DVRUpgrade with the intent of upgrading my Sony SVR-2000 TiVO from its current Western Digital 120GB Hard Drive to a newer Western Digital AV Grade 320GB Hard Drive. I have read everything I can find on the various forums and anything that Google comes up with  but without success. I am not a newbie, I am familiar with Linux, I have made a more than honest effort on my own to accomplish this task. Now I am humbly asking for help in identifying a step-by-step [not baby steps] procedure to accomplish this. Below is what I have done so far:

The following two attempts ended with the Sony Tivo successfully boots from the PTV screen  but the storage time is only 9 hours for High and 30 hours for Standard:

- I have booted to the series1 section and performed the following:
- mfstool backup -6so /mnt/dos/sony.bak /dev/hdc
- mfstool restore -r 4 -s 127 -zpi mnt/dos/sony.bak /dev/hdb
- copykern [to hdb using series 1 standalone]

- I have booted to the series1 section and performed the following:
- mfstool backup -Tao /dev/hdc | mfstool restore -r 4 -s 127 -zpi - /dev/hda 
- copykern [to hdb using series 1 standalone

The following four attempts ended with the Sony Tivo starting to boot from the PTV screen  but then fails to the GSOD and restarts at the PTV screen.

- I have booted to the series2 AND lba48 sections and performed the following:
- mfsbackup -6so /mnt/dos/sony.bak /dev/hdc
- mfrestore -r 4 -s 127 -zpi mnt/dos/sony.bak /dev/hdb
- copykern [to hdb using series 1 standalone]

- I have booted to the series2 AND lba48 sections and performed the following:
- mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda 
- copykern [to hdb using series 1 standalone]

Again  ANY help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

May I suggest you try WinMFS? That's what I used last time to replace a drive in a Series 1 TiVo.

Either hook both of the drives up at once or one a time with intermediary backup file.


----------



## ALSaul_2000 (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes Sir - That definately seems to have done the trick - Greatly appreciated - Many Thanks

/r
AL


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ALSaul_2000 said:


> I have recent purchased the Universal CD from DVRUpgrade with the intent of upgrading my Sony SVR-2000 TiVO from its current Western Digital 120GB Hard Drive to a newer Western Digital AV Grade 320GB Hard Drive. I have read everything I can find on the various forums and anything that Google comes up with  but without success. I am not a newbie, I am familiar with Linux, I have made a more than honest effort on my own to accomplish this task. Now I am humbly asking for help in identifying a step-by-step [not baby steps] procedure to accomplish this. Below is what I have done so far:
> 
> The following two attempts ended with the Sony Tivo successfully boots from the PTV screen  but the storage time is only 9 hours for High and 30 hours for Standard:
> 
> ...


I'm assuming that 320 was not a Caviar Blue, Series 1s don't like them for some reason.

I seem to recall that if you don't actually mount the cd

mount -t iso9660 /dev/hd* /cdrom

copykern will appear to run but actually won't.

*(whichever one is your cd drive, and the drive you want to run copykern on can't be hda if I remember correctly)


----------



## ALSaul_2000 (Jan 6, 2006)

GOOD STUFF TO Know - I'll try that as well since the SVR-2000 seems to crash alot since the WinMFS - Thanks to all


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ALSaul_2000 said:


> GOOD STUFF TO Know - I'll try that as well since the SVR-2000 seems to crash alot since the WinMFS - Thanks to all


If you don't need to save any recordings, get the image linked here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6228202#post6228202

(it's an image of the S1 Sony with version 3.0 of the Tivo software, which is the latest, and no doubt last, but it'll let you use an external modem or TurboNet or TurboCache card if necessary just by changing the dial up prefix)

and use the MFS Live cd to restore it to the new TiVo drive, then use the DVRupgrade cd to run copykern on it after mounting the cd as previously indicated.

When you put it back in the TiVo you'll need to run guided setup and re-enter any season passes and preferences.

That link above is to a posting in another thread. That post has the actual link to the image file.

Once you save the image file to your computer's hard drive or a USB stick, you can change the filename to something shorter, like Sony2K.bak, to make life easier at the command line.


----------



## ALSaul_2000 (Jan 6, 2006)

Got it - Thanks unitron, just saw this - will ck it out


----------

